

List of vim plugins I use - with mini tutorials - telemachos
http://mirnazim.org/writings/vim-plugins-i-use/

======
roryokane

        […] I do all(not counting using the textarea inside the
        web browser) of my editing inside vim.
    

You can edit even textareas with the “It’s All Text!” Firefox addon
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/its-all-text/>). I’ve never
used it, but I’ve read it’s the standard for Vim editing of browser text for
Firefox users.

~~~
nickknw
If you're using Pentadactyl (or Vimperator), then you get this with Ctrl-i.
Vimperator (and now Pentadactyl) is the reason my main browser has been
Firefox for a _long_ time.

------
eridius
Nice list. The "Github repository" link for CloseTag points to Command-T.

Also the SuperTab repo you linked is a mirror of an obsolete vimscript. It has
a new maintainer and that maintainer's repo is at
<https://github.com/ervandew/supertab>.

~~~
etcet
Continuing with errata: "git submodule add
git://github.com/majutsushi/tagbar.git bundle/fugitive" should be "git
submodule add git://github.com/majutsushi/tagbar.git bundle/tagbar"

~~~
mnazim
Thanks for pointing out the errors guys. Updated the post with corrections.

------
seri
I use FuzzyFinder (<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1984>)
instead of Command-T, and I would also add:

Endwise: <https://github.com/tpope/vim-endwise>, Matchit:
<https://github.com/tsaleh/vim-matchit>, NerdTree:
<https://github.com/scrooloose/nerdtree>, Surround:
<https://github.com/tpope/vim-surround>, Snipmate:
<https://github.com/msanders/snipmate.vim> (compulsory)

~~~
gaving
I'd recommend trying Ultisnips instead (of the now abandoned) snipmate:
<http://fueledbylemons.com/blog/2011/07/27/why-ultisnips/>

I realise there is a fork going, but Ultisnips is providing a ton more
features and seems a _lot_ nicer in many aspects.

------
crazydiamond
Please look at Steve Losh's blog post. This contains great plugins ... was
posted almost a year back.

<http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/09/coming-home-to-vim/>

------
oinksoft
I'd say testing a page to be sure it appears is a good idea.

    
    
      .wf-loading { 
          visibility: hidden; 
      }
    

Whatever is setting <html class="wf-loading"> is not your friend, Mr. Nazim.

~~~
mnazim
Yeah. Agree. I need to get around that and change that to a font stack instead
of simply "hidden".

------
kaylarose
IMO this is the best overall Vim add-on repo (for Python and Ruby devs alike):
<https://github.com/carlhuda/janus> [1]

[1] [http://yehudakatz.com/2010/07/29/everyone-who-tried-to-
convi...](http://yehudakatz.com/2010/07/29/everyone-who-tried-to-convince-me-
to-use-vim-was-wrong/)

~~~
nwomack
Janus is amazing. I replaced all of the hassle of maintaining a bunch of
plugins and vimrc with Janus and a few lines in ~/.vimrc.local and
~/.janus.rake

With Janus, you can easily remove things you dont want and add plugins you
need.

~~~
lloeki
I use pathogen with a bundle.available dir with git submodules and a bundle
dir with symlinks to active ones. Makes it damn easy to enable/disable.

------
subsection1h

      I do all(not counting using the textarea inside the web
      browser) of my editing inside vim. Even when I need to
      use a word processor, I first type my content inside vim
      and then open the word processor to format it.
    

If he were an Emacs user, he could format his text using Emacs' Org mode
rather than copying the text to a word processor. Text formatted using Org
mode can be exported to numerous formats, including HTML, LaTeX, and PDF.
Also, if he were an Emacs user, he could use Org mode to create and edit
spreadsheets, limiting his use of an office suite to an even greater degree.

~~~
philjackson
Why is this being voted down? Is the poster offending someone? Why, when
having these fun editor discussions are we not allowed to bring up, and
compare the competition?

~~~
seclorum
Sure, and the next thing you know, Hitler is invited to the party and everyone
has to go home ..

------
julien_p
This is extremely close to my vim setup. Two additional plugins I'd recommend
are ack.vim (<https://github.com/mileszs/ack.vim>) to provide search across
multiple files and ropevim (<http://rope.sourceforge.net/ropevim.html>) for
better python completion and some refactorings. Check out rope-omni
(<https://github.com/rygwdn/rope-omni>) for ropevim and supertab integration.

~~~
lloeki
Close for me too. Since he mentioned TagClose and DelimitMate to close various
stuff magically I find it notable to mention vim-surround [1], which allows
for both tag and various stuff to be changed at will.

For the ~/.vim layout I actually have a bundle dir but also a bundle.available
dir. In the latter land all vim plugin git submodules I might need while the
former contains links to those I actually want active.

[1] <https://github.com/tpope/vim-surround>

------
dolugen
If installing the pyflakes fails, as in [0], do:

git clone --recursive

or

git submodule update --init --recursive

/via sethwoodworth

[0] <https://github.com/kevinw/pyflakes-vim/issues/27>

------
bcl
I think TagBar is the standout of this list, I've been needing something like
that for a while now.

------
herTTTz
Pyflakes is awesome, I think you just changed the way I edit python files.

~~~
brandon
It's also pretty great as a pre-commit hook (invoked on the CLI). I've only
had 2-3 false positives in about a year of using it as such.

